#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Κάτοψη σχήματος Γ - Όπλιση πλάκας και μόρφωση φέροντα οργανισμού

## sundance

Σε τέτοια περίπτωση πλάκας, που έχουμε περιμετρικά δοκάρια χωρίς τη δυνατότητα εισαγωγής δοκών στις πλευρές ΑΒ και ΒΓ, πρέπει να προσέξουμε κάτι κατά την όπλιση?
Θεωρείτε απαραίτητο να τοποθετήσουμε οπλισμό ενίσχυσης (του διαφράγματος) κατά την διεύθυνση ΒΔ?
Η συγκεκριμένη πλάκα είναι διαστάσεων (των 2 μεγάλων κάθετων πλευρών) περίπου 8x8 μ . (φυσικά ας 'πιάσουμε' όλες τις περιπτώσεις ανεξαρτήτως διαστάσεων).

----------


## Pappos

Η πλάκα οπλίζεται κανονικά με πρόσθετο οπλισμό ενίσχυσης στο σημείο Β. Ανάλογα τις διαστάσεις τις πλάκας αφήνω ένα πλάτος ζώνης που καθορίζεται από την ανάλυση με τα πεπερασμένα. Η ζώνη στο σημείο Β είναι 45 μοίρες. Εκεί δηλαδή που τοποθετείται και ο οπλισμός ενίσχυσης. 

Περιπτώσεις.

1.  Το άνοιγμα της πλάκας ΑΔ και κατά μήκος να είναι βγαίνει αμφιέρειστη, (λόγος ly/lx>2) εκεί θέλει ενισχυμένη ζώνη στο άνοιγμα της ΑΒ.
2. Η πλάκα είναι τετραέρειστη. Κανονικά σιδέρωμα με την ενίσχυση στο σημείο Β.
3. Η πλάκα επάνω η μικρή να είναι αμφιέρειστη οπότε ενισχυμένη ζώνη στο άνοιγμα ΒΓ.
4. Και οι δύο πλάκες αμφιέρειστες (ο λόγος >2) οπότε ενισχυμένες ζώνες στα ανοίγματα ΒΓ και ΑΒ.

Βέβαια η πλάκα συμπεριφέρεται εννιαία αλλά το πρόβλημα όπως και να έχει θα εμφανιστεί στο σημείο Β.

----------


## Balance

Συγχαρητήρια για τα θέματα που ανοίγεις. Πιστεύω όλοι θα είχαμε τους ίδιους προβληματισμούς σε αντίστοιχη περίπτωση. Στο τρίγωνο ΑΒΓ ήδη βλέπω τις ρωγμές να καιροφυλαχτούν και την πλάκα ξεκοιλιασμένη σε ένα ενδεχόμενο κούνημα. Τι ψυχή έχει ένα δοκαράκι στα σημεία Β,Γ; 
Για την αποκατάσταση της αλήθειας χιούμορ κάνω. Άσε Sun σε καταλαβαίνω γιατί κι εγώ τρέχω και δε φτάνω με την μεγάλη ιδιόμορφη πλάκα πρόβολο και τελικές απάντήσεις ακόμα δεν έχω βρεί.
Κι εμένα ο τρόπος που προτείνεις είναι αυτό που πρώτο πράγμα μου έρχεται στο μυαλό. Για να φωτογραφίσω την εικόνα της όπλισης της πλάκας, είναι όπως δύο πρόβολοι ενώνονται σε κοινή γωνία, χωρίς την παρουσία προεξέχουσας δοκού (εστιάζω στη θέση Β). Χωρίς, όμως αυτό που περιγράφεις να είναι αρκετό. Κάτι σα να μου λείπει, αν εξαιρέσουμε την δοκό ΒΓ που θα με έκανε να κοιμάμαι πιο ήσυχος. Το θέμα σηκώνει κουβέντα. Κάποιες ιδέες δίνει και ο Pappos.

edit: Δεν πιστεύω στις θέσεις Γ και κυρίως Β να θές να αποφύγεις υποστύλωμα (ύπαρξη πιθανού ανοίγματος) για αυτό αποφεύγεις το δοκάρι.
edit: Pappos " *Το ποτό με βοήθησε κόψω τον αθλητισμό."* Τι ακριβώς σε βοήθησε;  :Χαρούμενος:  . Μήπως σου βάλανε χέρι στην υπογραφή σου, για να σε πειράξουν;  :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## Xάρης

Για να αποκτήσεις αίσθηση του τι ακριβώς γίνεται θα πρότεινα να προμηθευτείς ένα λογισμικό επίλυσης πλακών με επιφανειακά πεπερασμένα στοιχεία.

Ενίσχυση σίγουρα στο σημείο Β. Τι και πόσο όμως δύσκολα να πεις εκτός εάν έχεις μεγάλη πείρα από ακριβείς επιλύσεις με επιφανειακά πεπερασμένα.

Εκείνο που θα με προβλημάτιζε στη γενική περίπτωση του Γ είναι η διαφραγματική λειτουργία και όχι τόσο ο οπλισμός της πλάκας.
Δεν επεκτείνομαι καθότι αυτό θα μπορούσε να αποτελέσει ξεχωριστό θέμα προς συζήτηση.

----------


## sundance

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.

όταν λέτε ενίσχυση στο σημείο Β εννοείτε σημειακά? Τι μορφής ενίσχυση?

*Pappos*  θεωρείς ότι οι Ε.Ζ θα πρέπει να πατάνε στα άκρα τους σε υποστυλώματα? (αναφέρομαι στα Α,Γ)

----------


## vmaniad

Αν στο Β υπάρχει υποστύλωμα (που είναι το αυτονόητο) τότε χρειάζεται πάνω οπλισμός πρόσθετος και στις δύο διευθυνσεις (π.χ. #Φ10 -Φ12/15). Πάντως το πιθανότερο είναι να βάλεις δύο ζώνες στα Αβ και ΒΓ.
όπως φαίνεται παρακάτω ποιοτικά, πρέπει να οπλιστεί πάνω το τμήμα *ΒΓ* ώστε να παραλάβει την ροπή του διπλανού πλαισίου που είναι πιο δύσκαμπτο... 
τέλος πάντων μια εικόνα χίλιες λέξεις λένε...

----------


## Pappos

Η ενίσχυση φαίνεται στο σχήμα που παραθέτω


Οι ενισχυμένες ζώνες τα άκρα τους πάτανε στο υποστύλωμα.

http://rapidshare.com/files/330752258/Gwnia.dwg.html

Έβαλα και για κατέβασμα για καλύτερη ανάλυση. Είναι με AutoCAD 2010 x64-bit με save as AutoCAD 2004.

----------


## Balance

> Εκείνο που θα με προβλημάτιζε στη γενική περίπτωση του Γ είναι η διαφραγματική λειτουργία και όχι τόσο ο οπλισμός της πλάκας.
> Δεν επεκτείνομαι καθότι αυτό θα μπορούσε να αποτελέσει ξεχωριστό θέμα προς συζήτηση.


Στη δημιουργία αντισεισμικού αρμού αναφέρεσαι Χάρη;




> όπως φαίνεται παρακάτω ποιοτικά, πρέπει να οπλιστεί πάνω το τμήμα *ΒΓ* ώστε να παραλάβει την ροπή του διπλανού πλαισίου που είναι πιο δύσκαμπτο... 
> τέλος πάντων μια εικόνα χίλιες λέξεις λένε...


Για τις εφελκυστικές δυνάμεις στην πάνω παρειά του κόμβου vmaniad ;

----------


## vmaniad

> Για τις εφελκυστικές δυνάμεις στην πάνω παρειά του κόμβου vmaniad ;


ναι

----------


## Pappos

Στην photo που βλέπω τα σίδερα είναι ανύπαρκτα στα υποστυλώματα (και από διάμμετρο και από αριθμό). Και από ότι φαίνεται δεν υπάρχουν και συνδετήρες ή αν υπάρχουν έχουν απόσταση Φ/50. Την ώρα λοιπόν τους σεισμού η πλαστικοποίηση πραγματοποιείται αν είναι δυνατόν και αυτό φαίνεται πολύ καθαρά από την photo στα υποστυλώματα στην κεφαλή και στην πόδα. Εννοείται μετά ότι λόγω τεράστιων μετακινήσεων εξού και η κατάρευση της πλάκας. Από την photo φαίνεται στο βάθος διατμητική αστοχία στο κοντό τοιχείο που υπάρχει στο ισόγειο. Ένα ακόμα πολύ περίεργο είναι ότι έχουμε αστοχία του ορόφου ενώ κάτω δεν υπάρχει το παραμικρό πρόβλημα.

----------


## Balance

> Από την photo φαίνεται στο βάθος διατμητική αστοχία στο κοντό τοιχείο που υπάρχει στο ισόγειο. Ένα ακόμα πολύ περίεργο είναι ότι έχουμε αστοχία του ορόφου ενώ κάτω δεν υπάρχει το παραμικρό πρόβλημα.


 Αυτό με τις χιαστί ρηγματώσεις εννοείς έτσι;

*Rigid* ευτυχώς που έκανες την εμφάνιση σου γιατί δεν ήθελα να πιστέψω ότι μόνο εγώ ανησυχώ για την διάταξη του Sundance.

----------


## Pappos

Το σωστό είναι να γίνει με αρμό. Από εκεί και πέρα εμείς λέμε τις απόψεις μας. Για την διαφραγματική λειτουργία δεν θα αναφερθώ γιατί θα κουράσω πολύ κόσμο αν αρχίσω με τα θεωρητικά μου και δεν θέλω. Το σίγουρο είναι ότι και το διάφραγμα καταπονεί τα στοιχεία επιπρόσθετα στον σεισμό. Ναι μεν εννιαία μετακίνηση αλλά σε τέτοιο σχήμα θα τα σαρώσει όλα.

Αν τα σίδερα ήτανε επαρκή δεν θα είχαμε αστοχία στα υποστυλώματα αλλά πρώτα στα δοκάρια. Και σίγουρα όχι τέτοιες τρελές μετακινήσεις. Εδώ τα υποστυλώματα φύγανε λες και τα είχανε κολλήσει με UHU.

----------


## Balance

Συμφωνώ πολύ ότι με το σωστό *σχεδιασμό* μπορούμε να προλάβουμε καταστάσεις που ίσως να μην τις αποφύγουμε στο επίπεδο μιας καλής προσεγγιστικής επίλυσης.
Αλλά με την πίεση του αρχιτέκτονα και με το έλα μωρέ τι μπορεί να γίνει, συχνά..

----------


## vmaniad

> δεν ήθελα να πιστέψω ότι μόνο εγώ ανησυχώ για την διάταξη του Sundance.


καλά μην τρομοκρατούμαστε... το κτίριο της φώτο ήταν πριν πολλά χρόνια,  με πολύ μεγαλύτερες διαστάσεις από αυτό του συναδέλφου και χωρίς οπλισμούς όπως επσήμαιναν και οι άλλοι συνάδελφοι.
.. 
νομίζω αν καταφέρει ο sundance το παραπάνω κτίριο να έχει τις 2 πρώτες ιδιομορφές μεταφορικές δεν θα χρειαστεί αρμός.. αυτό είναι θέμα μορφωσης, όπως αναφέρθηκε πριν...

----------


## vmaniad

Ναι ασφαλώς... κ συμφωνώ στα περισσότερα από οσα ειπώθηκαν. και εμένα άλωστε μου είχε τύχει ένα τετραώροφο κάτοψης Π και αναγκάστηκα να βάλω αρμό τον οποίο θεωρώ στατικά πολύ καλή λύση...

----------


## vmaniad

ίσως λόγω του ότι το κτιριο ήταν μη συμετρικό η κύρια ιδιομορφή ήταν στρεπτική..

----------


## Pappos

Η διαφραγματική λειτουργία σε κατόψεις Γ ή Π λειτουργούν αρνητικά στην κατασκευή. Για αυτό και η κατασκευή αυτών με αρμό. Δεν συμφέρει να επιδιώξεις δηλαδή διαφραγματική λειτουργία σε τέτοιου είδους κατόψεις. (Είτε με αύξηση πάχους είτε με τοποθέτηση τοιχείων)

----------


## sundance

η τοποθετηση τοιχείων πως σχετίζεται με τη διαφραγματική λειτουργία?

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν θα έλεγα ότι επιδρούν αρνητικά.
Αν προσομοιωθούν σωστά τότε γιατί όχι και χωρίς αρμό.
Το ζήτημα είναι ότι δεν προσομοιώνονται σωστά οπότε η κατασκευή που επιλύουμε και διαστασιολογούμε έχει απόσταση από την πραγματικότητα.

Επίσης, δεν μπορεί να προκρίνουμε σε κάθε περίπτωση κάτοψης μορφής Γ ή Π τον αρμό.
Εξαρτάται από το πλήθος των ορόφων και τις διαστάσεις της κάτοψης και των προεξοχών.

Σε περίπτωση πάντως που δεν κάνουμε αρμό, πέρα από την ενίσχυση της πλάκας στο σημείο Β (βλ. σχήμα #1), καλό θα ήταν να τοποθετήσουμε τοιχία στα "ελεύθερα" άκρα του Γ / Π προκειμένου να περιορίσουμε τις μετακινήσεις τους που θα είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερες από του υπόλοιπου τμήματος της κάτοψης.

----------


## Pappos

Μιλάω για κατόψεις των παραπάνω σχημάτων που έχουν σεβαστές διαστάσεις. Σε μικρές κατόψεις δεν υπάρχει τόσο μεγάλο πρόβλημα γίνονται και χωρίς αρμό. Επίσης τα τοιχεία κάνουν την κατασκευή δύσκαμπτη. Εξάλλου το να περιορίσουν την στροφή τα τοιχεία εκεί είναι που θα δημιουργήσουν το πρόβλημα ακριβώς στο σημείο Β συσσορεύοντας τις τάσεις εκεί. Δεν ενδύκνεται σε τέτοια σχήματα ενίσχυση της διαφραγματικής λειτουργίας (με το πάχος για παράδειγμα της πλάκας). Πάντα μιλάω για σεβαστές διαστάσεις πλάκας. Σε μικρές δεν τίθεται θέμα αρμού, αλλά τίθεται θέμα ενίσχυσης όπου και που παρέθεσα το σχήμα το πως γίνεται.




> η τοποθετηση τοιχείων πως σχετίζεται με τη διαφραγματική λειτουργία?


Περιορίζοντας την στροφή με συνέπεια καλύτερης συμπεριφοράς του διαφράγματος.

----------


## sundance

> Η ενίσχυση φαίνεται στο σχήμα που παραθέτω
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/330752258/Gwnia.dwg.html


1) Οι ενισχύσεις που δείχνεις πρέπει να πατάνε σε δοκάρια ή είναι τοπικά στην πλάκα?
2) Είναι σημειακές δηλ. πχ έχουν πλάτος 50 cm ή πιάνουν μεγάλη επιφάνεια >1,5 μετρο?
3) Θα έχουν την μορφή ενισχυμένης ζώνης, δηλαδή με συνδετήρες?

----------


## noutsaki

νομίζω πως αυτό που έδειχνε ο pappos είναι οι λεγόμενες βεντάλιες (κανονικά με σχήμα βεντάλιας) Είναι ενισχύσεις του οπλισμού της πλάκας, δεν είναι τοπικές αλλα πιάνουν έναν αρκετά μεγάλο κυκλικό τομέα και δεν συνηθίζεται να βάζουν τσέρκια. Εξάλλου δεν υπάρχει διάτμηση για να παραληφθεί, αλλά κίνδυνος απόσχισης στο Γ. 
Φαντάζομαι αυτό εννοεί ο pappos, αν κάνω λάθος περιμένω κι εγώ την απάντηση του. :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## sundance

Χωρίς να πατάνε σε κάποιο δοκάρι?

----------


## noutsaki

χωρίς.

----------

